# Updating Develop Presets to XMP - happens every time I open LR



## baxterbradford (Jan 20, 2019)

This happens every time I open LR Classic CC on my Laptop, my desktop machine did it once with the same presets. Any idea how to stop this happening please?

Catalogue settings etc are the same as for my desktop as are  OSX and LR version


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 20, 2019)

Your old Develop Presets folder is probably read-only, or Lightroom does not have the correct privileges to write to it. As a result, it cannot rename the old presets (add two tildes to the file name) and so the next time it thinks these presets have not yet been converted.


----------



## baxterbradford (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks Johan, I found 4 folders which were read only, all the others had been converted to ~~preset name. I've now deleted the ones causing the issue along with some profiles from 2007(!) from ancient LR versions and this has solved the matter. 

Much appreciate your help


----------

